# My Angel has fallen



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

My beautiful Angel has left me (for now). My heart is completely broken. I saved her 13 years ago as a puppy from a horror of a home. She was my birthday gift on 10/20/96. How odd that she left me on 10/20/09. I have two daughters, one 6 and one 3. Angel would follow them everywhere they went in the yard. I have 5 acres and its all fenced in. No matter where the kids went...so went Angel. Her ears were always so huge for her precious head, that's why we named her Angel...they looked like wings. Such a loyal family member, so protective, yet such a gentle heart around us. My boy, Mufasa (gsd) is also heartbroken. Yet still, even he tries to comfort me...he knows that I am hurting. His behavior has been very different lately. He walks the entire fence line and then lays in the middle of the yard...waiting. Inside, he is connected practically at the hip with me. We actually comfort each other. Every dog owner dreads writing in this catagory, but Angel's story needs and deserves to be told to the world. I wanted the whole world to know how great she was, how loving and giving she was. She, like so many other gsd's, is worthy of such praise. She is a burning star in the heavens now. She, along with Oafums and Conan will live well at the Bridge until my return. 
THANK YOU ANGEL, FOR BEING PART OF MY LIFE. TILL WE MEET...


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm sorry about your loss. I know what you're going through. Give Mufasa some extra attention and he'll come through for you.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you for giving angel thirteen years of love and care. i am so sorry for your loss. many blessings to your family.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you and your family can find comfort in the memories of so many years you all shared. RIP Angel.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss....words can never be enough, but knowing there is someone caring behind them...sometimes helps...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very difficult to lose a dog! My sympathy!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure that Angel is looking down lovingly now. Angel is probably playing with Poohbear and the other pups now. Thanks for taking care of her for so many years.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She sounds like she was the best dog in the world. I am so sorry you lost her.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. I know that Angel woulsn't want you to be sad, she would want you to remember her as your loyal family member. I think you and Mufasa need to do some things out of the normal. Yes dogs greive but you need to get them functioning again and being a bouncy dogs. 

No matter how long they are with us it never seems long enough. But I believe that was the plan, because there are always so many more animals that need great homes than there are people capable of filling that need. So we are only allowed a certain about of time, so that we can share our lives with several or many more.

Val


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your wonderful girl.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a special girl!! My deepest condolenses...

Tanya


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Angel









Sincere condolence on her loss.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

It is never easy to lose a beloved friend, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So sorry to read of your loss and heartache.







I hope you find some comfort in your memories. Do you have a picture you could share of Angel?


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

I will get some pics of Angel this week posted.
Thank you...all of you...for your kind words. I knew that by posting the passing of Angel that I would hear from so many other "GSD dependant" owners.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of sweet, dear Angel. It's clear how very loved Angel was in your family. I am sure that you will be with her again one day. Wishing you some strength right now. Run free, special girl Angel.


----------

